# Sinamics S120



## arena (15 März 2010)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren was Sinamics S120 genau ist bzw. was man damit genau machen kann. Könnt ihr mir das erklären ?

Ich habe auf der Siemens-Homepage zwar schon nachgelesen, aber die Informationen dort sind ziemlich allgemein gehalten. Und ich habe bisher auch nur wenig mit Automatisierung zu tun gehabt. Bisher kenne ich mich eigentlich nur mit S7-Steuerungen ein wenig aus.

Also ich habe es so verstanden, dass Sinamics S120 Servomotoren positionieren kann. Über Sinamics S120 kann ich die Achse einen Motors z.B. um 180° drehen. Die Ansteuerung des Sinamics S120 erfolgt über eine Simatic S7. Habe ich das richtig verstanden ?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
mfg arena




----


----------



## IBFS (15 März 2010)

Sinamics S120 -->  5 Sekunden Google =  http://www.automation.siemens.com/mc/mc-sol/de/7119dc34-0072-449f-8247-34de95b85b0e/index.aspx

das steht alles ....  wer sucht der findet schneller als er denkt ..


----------



## Sera (15 März 2010)

Hi

Nein eine S7 ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. Eine Ansteuerung kann auch über Klemmen erfolgen. 

Mit S120 kannst du neben Servos auch asynchrone Motoren betreiben. 

Neben Positionsregelungen sind auch Drehzahl und Momentenregelungen möglich.

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeiten von virtuellen Getrieben, Kurvenscheiben usw. mit S120 kannst sogut wie alles machen. Selbst sicher Stoppfunktionen sind möglich.
(für manche Funktionen benötigt man noch eine Erweiterungskarte)

Ansteuerung ist über Profibus, Profinet und Verdrahtung möglich (je nach Typ)

Für die Parametrierung brauchst eine Inbetriebnahmetool Starter. Mit  diesem kann man auch Traceaufzeichnungen machen.

Also ein recht "mächtiges" Ding der S120, was ihn auch nicht ganz billig macht.

Kannst das Listenhandbuch mal anschauen findest du hier
Da kannst die Funktionen nachlesen


----------

